# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Vajadzīga palīdzība lai palaistu CNC graviermašinu

## aigars100

Sveiciens nedaudzajiem Latvijas CNC darboņiem!
Esmu iegādājies CNC graviermašīnu ar MACH3 vadību. Mehānisko daļu varu pavilkt pietiekoši labi, bet elektronikā un programmēšanā galīgākais auns! Vai šeit nav kāds zinošs cilvēks, kurš varētu man palīdzēt tikt galā ar sākotnējiem uzstādījumiem un varbūt arī nākotnē ar kaut ko vairāk! Galvenais sākumā ir dabūt mašīnu pie dzīvības! Protams tas viss par atlīdzību.  ::  
Tel. 26766636

----------


## aigars100

Ilustrācijai dažas bildītes:

----------


## jans

tādi te ir tikai sen nav manīti apgrozāmies

----------


## aigars100

Laikam visi stipri aizņemti!   ::  
Ir viens konkrēts jautājums par to kā SMOOTHSTEPPER (lietiņa, ar kuras palīdzību var atteikties no lēnajiem LTP portiem un izmantot USB) iet kopā ar ārējam ietaisēm. 
Konkrēti ar špindeli ar automātisko instrumentu maiņu. Tur uz katru darbību stāv sensori, kas dod atpakaļsaites 24V DC signālu par notikušo darbību. Un tādi tur ir 4gab.
Kā noprotu tam varētu izmantot Macha OEM Triger input. 
Bet kā to visu salikt kopā?   ::

----------


## frukc

neesmu eksperts, bet cik man zināms...
ja cnc darbagalda vadībai izmanto datoru ar atbilstošu programnodrošinājumu - respektīvi, ja uz datora stāv programma, kurai iekšā tiek dots G-kods un tā to pārvērš motoru kontroles signālos. un piedevām, ja iesaistīti atpakaļsaites sensori, sistēmas veiksmīgai darbībai nepieciešama 'reālā laika' komunikācija starp datoru-darbagaldu. jau pati x86 procesoru arhitektūra nav īsti 'ērta' tādiem lietojumiem, izlaižot detaļas - aiztures, kuras parādās lietojot USB interfeisu ļoti negatīvi ietekmē kompromisos ieslīgušo 'reālā laika' kontroli.
ja trūkst I/O kanālu uz LPT porta, var mēģināt pielikt klāt otru parallēlo portu.
alternatīva ir izmantot specializētās I/O kartes, kā piemēram http://www.mesanet.com/
cik zinu - EMC2 tās atbalsta.

----------


## aigars100

Mach ir uz Windows bāzes būvēta programma. 
Es nezinu kā tur ir ar 'reālā laika' kontroli, bet špindelim jau tāpēc ir tie sensori ar atpakaļsaites signāliem lai nesāktos jauna komanda, kamēr nav notikusi iepriekšējā. 
Manā gadījumā jau ir iesaistīti abi LTP porti. Fotogrāfijā viņi ir redzami Breakboord plates apakšējā malā, kur tie ir savienoti ar Smoothstepperi. 
Nebūdams nekāds zinātājs šajā sfērā, sākotnēji iedomājos, ka varēšu uzlikt adapteri starp Breakboord un Smoothstepperi lai tiktu klāt pie I/O kanāliem LPT portos. Bet izrādījās ka visas ārējās ietaises drīkst šādā izpildījumā slēgt klāt pie Smoothsteppera (un pie Breakboord, kas tur iepriekš jau paredzētas: joysticks, X, Y un Z asu stikla enkoderi un vēl šādi un tādi sīkumi).
Izrādās laikam esmu iegādājies ne to Smoothstepperi! Ir Smoothstepper ar I/O moduli ar RJ45 un RS232 portu. 

Vai kāds zin kas šie ir par portiem un ko un kā viņiem drīkst slēgt klāt? 
Un galvenais jautājums, vai vispār MACH3 ņem pretī šādus atpakaļsaites signālus un kā Smoothstepper ar to sadzīvo.

----------


## Vikings

Par instrumentu maiņu - tur visdrīzāk jāiesaista vadības softa iebūvētais PLC, kuram padod komandu un kurš apstādina darbību līdz nomainīts instruments. Par Mach neesmu īsti kompetents, tas man vairāk atgādina spēļu automātu pēc sava izskata. Uz EMC2 programmatūras nešaubos, ka visu prasītu būtu iespējams palaist pēc dienu divu darba, ja elektriski un mehāniski viss TIEŠĀM ir kārtībā.

----------


## aigars100

Ja man viss ietu un viss būtu skaidrs kā darīt, tad jau es palīdzību nemeklētu!   ::  
Macha instrumenta maiņas komanda šķiet ir M6Tx. (x- skaitlis, kurš norāda konkrēto instrumenta turētāju).  Ar papildus sākotnējiem iestatījumiem kur izvēlas ar instrumentu nomaiņu ar roku vai automatizēti. 
Man ir Mach3 un nav EMC2 programmatūra. Kā saka, jāurbj ar to, kas ir..........
Pamat darbības komandas jau funkcionē, bet jālien ir nedaudz dziļāk jo šis jau ir mazliet vairāk kā pamat funkcijas.   ::

----------


## valmet

Pats lietoju Machu, bet līdz automātiskajai instrumentu nomaiņam vēl neesmu izaudzis   ::  
Cik zinu, tad to var realizēt. Iesaku palasīt Mach forumu.
http://www.machsupport.com/forum/

----------


## valmet

Tā neko frēzmašīna, tikai nesaprotu, kāpēc Z ass tik augstu uzcelta, dikti liels plecs veidojas.

----------


## aigars100

> Cik zinu, tad to var realizēt. Iesaku palasīt Mach forumu.
> http://www.machsupport.com/forum/


 Protams, ka to var izdarīt! Par to jau nav šaubu! Vācieši ir zināmā mērā aizgājuši tālāk un MACH3 pamat versiju ir apaudzējuši ar komerciālām papildprogrammām. Kā jau rakstīju esmu galīgais iesācējs, tāpēc man viss ir jāsāk no nulles..........ir daudz neskaidru terminu un arī valodu zināšanas varēja būt labākas. Galvenais trūkst brīvā laika, lai visam tam pamatīgi iet cauri no pašiem pamatiem! Racionālāk būtu, ja kāds varētu ātri un kodolīgi pastāstīt-parādīt ko un kā darīt. Bet kā noprotu diemžēl mums te tādu spečoku kas pamatīgi pārzinātu MACH3 ir visai maz.  ::  




> Tā neko frēzmašīna, tikai nesaprotu, kāpēc Z ass tik augstu uzcelta, dikti liels plecs veidojas.


 Ar to jau atšķiras hobija rīki no pus profesionālajiem, ka pēdējie spēj garantēt stabilitāti! Šeit tā ir metināta - skrūvēta tērauda konstrukcija. Manā gadījumā detaļa netiek stiprināta pie galda, bet spīlēs vai citās papildierīcēs un lielais vairums graviermašīnu ar portāla caurbraucamo augstumu 100mm man bija par mazu..............

----------


## valmet

> vairums graviermašīnu ar portāla caurbraucamo augstumu 100mm man bija par mazu..............


 Tur jau izskatās vismaz kādi 300 mm, ko tik augstu taisies frēzēt?
Un kur tad Tu viņu iegādājies, ja tas galds jau nav noregulēts un gatavs darbam ?

----------


## aigars100

Tā nu ir sanācis, ka daudz maz nopietnā izpildījumā (stabilitātes un apstrādājamo materiālu ziņā) šis bija vienīgais no manis atrastajiem. Lekāla vai sinusa spīles vien jau aizņem 80-110mm no augstuma. Tāds papildaprīkojums kā 4 ass arī apmēram tik pat. ..........un rezerve nekad nav lieka! Gravējam- frēzējam jau otro gadu desmitu, tagad tikai nolēmu pamainīt aprīkojumu!   ::  
Iegādājos vāczemē un pa daļām. Šīs lietas jau ir kā konstruktors, liec kopā kādu nu pats komplektāciju vēlies. Protams viņi jau bija gatavi visu piegādāt pilnībā nokomplektētu un vēl apmācības kursus uzrīkot, tikai................. nu nepelnām mēs tik daudz!  ::

----------


## valmet

Nu re, kad palaidīsi, varēsi dot citiem padomus. Man arī griežamā ass jau kļūst aktuāla un varbūt ar laiku arī automātiskā instrumentu nomaņa, tikai pats frēzmotors ar pneimatiku dikti padārgs.

----------


## kaspich

Aigar, es gan ieteiktu izveerteet savus speekus. kaa redzam, tad no palidziibas luuguma jau kaadas dienas 40 pagaajushas, kas to zin, cik bija pirms tam un cik veel buus [par kaadu risinaajumu man info nav, pienjemu, ka viss taa arii stav uz vietas].
protams, katrs gadiijums ir individuaals, bet man ir nojausma, ka, ja tam galdam butu regulaara noslodze, tad izdevigak buutu panjemt [pa daargo] pilnibaa nokomplekteetu pasakumu un uzreiz saakt straadaat. neticu, ka shaads/pusgatavs maksaa 10% un peedeejaa vaaka uzskruuveeshana 50% no cenas..

----------


## aigars100

> Aigar, es gan ieteiktu izveerteet savus speekus. ..


 Uz vietas jau nekas nestāv! Katru dienu jau kaut ko jaunu izlasu, uzzinu un sāku vairāk no tā visa saprast! Vienkārši nevaru veltīt tam pietiekoši daudz laika, bet gribās jau lai viss tas raitāk aiziet, bet izskatās ka vien pašam visam būs jāizurbjas cauri. Vēl jau arī visas komplektējošās daļas neesmu saņēmis. 



> Nu re, kad palaidīsi, varēsi dot citiem padomus.


 Paldies! No tavas mutes un dievam ausī!   ::

----------


## jans

Vari meginat sakontaktet pa tel.28458533 Nauris.Vins ir nemies ar cnc iekartam Masinerij'a.

----------


## aigars100

Paldies par kontaktpersonu!   ::

----------


## aigars100

Gribēju atrādīties ar paveikto darbiņu pie savas CNC graviermašīnas.  :: 
Vadība caur USB portu. Padeves ātrumus var pacelt vismaz vēl divas reizes, bet pagaidām paliku pie šiem.
Neliels VIDEO par instrumentu automātisko nomaiņu un garuma nomērīšanu.
http://youtu.be/d0t00Th9MPI

----------


## marchiks

Pa skaisto!  ::  Vai ar šādu var frēzēt arī melno metālu? Cik šāds pus profesionālais komplekts aptuveni izmaksā, ja nav noslēpums?

----------


## aigars100

Jā, melno metālu apstrādes iespēja bija viena no uzstādītajām prasībām. Špindelis ir 380V 2.2kW 400Hz. Taču tas nenozīmē, ka var 10mm frēzi ņemt "biezo skaidu"! ::   Tā tomēr ir gravēšanas mašīna un nav tam īsti domāta!  
Cenas.............labāk šo jautājumu necilāt!  ::

----------

